# Ford tranny problem



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Early morning awakes here... I have a 2008 Ford Lariat F150 with 53k miles. The transmission seems like it slips at times. Here's the scenario. When I take off from a standstill and going through the gears at a normal acceleration pace, say I momentarily lighten the acceleration pace then try to resume. At that point, the transmission seems to slip momentarily, then bumps back into the pull mode. It feels like there is slack in the drivetrain until it re-engages, or like the lockup torque converter momentarily releases until the computer has time to react to the accelerator positioner calling for more. One guy said the transmission is, at that point, between two gears... either trying to decide to downshift or to upshift, but you can feel the surge in rpm momentarily until it “decides” ...then bump and your off and running again. 

I took it back to the dealer and, as expected, they couldn't replicate the complaint. Right... so I made the trip back to the dealer and asked if I could take the mechanic for a test drive to prove I wasn't crazy. I couldn't even get it to act up, so I had them flush the transmission, whatever that means. It cost nearly $100. Since then, the problem has been back to it old tricks, just like before. It happens very regularly when that scenario happens, never when just accelerating through the gears to get to freeway pace, or any steady pace. Just when you pause the acceleration, then resume. Mostly at the top (or near) of second gear when you're not really goosing it... just a light to moderate acceleration.

It's been happening for a long time and may not be anything that will cause a catastrophic failure. I'm not too rough on it, but if there is a common problem that anyone is familiar with I would appreciate the heads up. An untimely failure can be a big problem sometimes. I know it is still in warranty, but they wont fix what they can't troubleshoot.


----------



## Pic (Sep 4, 2006)

It may not be your transmission at all it could be your one of your COP's (coil over plug) going out, very similar symptoms. This is a very common problem with fords.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

from what i understand all f150's do it. mine included..i looked it up on f150online.com and everyone says its not an issue..kinda like its goes to nuetral for a brief sec..


----------



## Hobiecat (Jun 21, 2006)

*Ford tranny issue*

Next time it happens shift out of overdrive, push button on gear lever and see if this doesn't stop the problem. I noticed that when I'm pulling a load it doesn't slip and tried the overdrive button and it has stopped my issues. You can shift back into overdrive when your speed is high enough or at a constant level.

Keep us posted if you get a different answer as to the cause m


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

Pic said:


> It may not be your transmission at all it could be your one of your COP's (coil over plug) going out, very similar symptoms. This is a very common problem with fords.


I agree with Pic. I have a a 2003 F150 and the first time one of my COPs went south, I thought my transmission was acting up. Your symptoms sound very similar to a bad coil pack.


----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

The O/D button, when pushed, does stop the problem. I just hate to have to push the thing every time I start off from a red light or stop and go traffic. That's the reason I was fairly convinced the transmission was the culprit. I'm wondering if they can program out the problem by making the shift more solid or something of that nature. We used to put shift kits in transmissions to make the shift more solid... back in the day.


----------



## CAPT.D (Oct 13, 2005)

This is all due to the electronic throttle control stratigy, actuly it is a rpm drop during slower speeds , lower rpm = mpg , saw this exact senerio on scope a few days ago in a (ETC) class. With all the new technoligy coming out elect. sterring ,brakes,ect. we are in for a wicked drive until we get use to drive by wire stratigies. In most cases software updates are avalible. Hope this helps .


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Has anyone found a solution for this problem yet? Mine does the exact same thing and it is frustrating the Hades out of me. I just spent the $700 dollar tune up fee for new plugs, serpentine belt, throttle body adjustment and I was hoping this would stop the rpm rise and fall between 28 mph and 38 mph mark. It seems like the transmission is slipping until I 
a. get off the throttle and let the rpm drop back down.
b. push the over drive button and just stay in it until I get up to 40+ mph.

If I'm in traffic.. good gosh.. I might as well just take it our of overdrive and leave it there. 

I begged the dealer to replace the coils or the plug wires while they had the truck in the shop for the tune up and they refused to do it. I am a firm believer in preventive maintenance and have no problem spending the money to keep this truck in tip top shape and was very surprised to hear them tell me not to have this done. 

I will be curious to what others recommended solutions are. If ready to have my truck running like it should.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

If I understand what you are saying, It's part of the shift program. When you let off the gas, it up shifts and if you get right back on it, it downshifts back. The tranny is in effect putting itself in neutral while it does this, hence the delay which can feel like a slip.

Locking out OD or using the tow haul mode in the newer models prevents this because it changes the shift points and holds onto the lower gears longer.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks. I have been reading ford forums all day long and I keep seeing people say changing the coil packs out should fix it. I'm all for it as LNG as I can find someone to do it. I don't understand why it was recommended not to change them out when they were already tuning it up.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

If you want to run it by my shop we can put fords IDS system on there and let you drive for a day to get data of what's really happening. That's dealer level software that I bought being that 90% of my biz if ford of some kind, mostly diesels but I can still do it

What part of town are you in?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

Or, we can do the same with the SCT handheld devices. If we did it with an sct, I can write a tune AROUND that problem that will get you out of it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

